# favorite comedian



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

i was just listening to some dave chappelle and he's one of my favorite comedians and i was just wondering what some of y'ALLS favorite comedians are


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

bernnie mac was a funny man


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

i was a carlos mencia fan


----------



## nolli69 (Jan 29, 2010)

mitch headburg!!


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

Rodney carrington!


----------



## beach83 (Nov 5, 2010)

George Carlin, Jeff Dunham and Dane Cook


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

Ricky Gervais cracks me up


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I saw Herb Dixon. I couldn't breathe I was laughing so hard.
Of course Russel Peters


----------



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

i was a fan of dane cook until his latest album it wasn't his greatest.. i'm also a huge fan of jim gaffigan and daniel tosh


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

seth5208 said:


> i was a fan of dane cook until his latest album it wasn't his greatest.. i'm also a huge fan of jim gaffigan and daniel tosh


Tech tosh.0 is hilarious

Your not riding unless you break it!


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Mitch Headberg and Redd Foxx !!!


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

I saw ron white in houston and was hurtin when I left he aint nothing like what u hear on tv zhe was killin me id go see him again fo sho


----------



## flowbackman (Nov 2, 2010)

Rodney carrington!!!!!!!! 
he is the best lol 
and I like Jeff Dunham as well


----------



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

ive seen Jeff Foxworthy before in perry, id say that would be my number one, cant believe yall left him out, lol. as well as ron white and jeff dunham


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Old Eddie Murphy

Robin Williams when he was on coke

George Carlin

Chris Rock


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Rodney Carrington, Mitch Hedberg, and Brian Regan are some funny guys


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

George Carlin, all

Richard Pryor, That ni*g**s crazy album

Chris Rock


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

ron white

dane cook 

gabriel iglesias


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Comedians---Jim gaffigan, Dane Cook and Elliot Chang. 

Pranksters (comedians)- Ed Bassmaster and Jack Vale. Look these two guys up on youtube.

This is one of Jack Vale's videos......he had me crying within 6 seconds into this video.




 
Ed Bassmaster's


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Check out Ron James & Tracy Payne (from N.S.) and Sugar Sammy for some Canadian content.

Cause we all know the best comedians come from up north!


----------



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

Beachcruiser said:


> Comedians---Jim gaffigan, Dane Cook and Elliot Chang.
> 
> Pranksters (comedians)- Ed Bassmaster and Jack Vale. Look these two guys up on youtube.
> 
> ...


:laugh2::lol:


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Stephen Lynch! Has some great songs. Also I like Dane Cook, Jeff Dunham, The Blue Collar comics, Gallagher is great too! I watch Tosh.O alot too.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

all these mentioned are great cant believe you left out ralphie may


----------



## brute2215 (Aug 12, 2010)

daniel tosh is freakin hilarious... not too many poeple i know like this guy but i think he is one of the funniest comedians/magicians i have ever seen


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Ah yes, the amazing jonathan. Forgot about him! Hes great!


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

George Wallace...check him out on youtube.


----------



## DirtyTruckz (Jan 27, 2011)

I know this guys is mainstream but I really like Leno's brand of comedy. It's just funny to everyone I feel like. Not like Letterman or Conan who have off brands of humor that really aren't that funny. I think he's back on top rating wise too.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

im a big fan of rodney carrington and jay hickman.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

AAHHH Jay Hickman, I forgot about him.. Wanna Go For A Bbbboat Wide, Wif Me !!!! LMAO Does anyone know if he's still living ??


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

frank calliendo
jeff dunham
danny bhoy
ron white
dane cook(his first two albums were the hardest i have ever laughed at any comedian)


----------



## mike parish (Feb 4, 2009)

rodney carrington,ron white,jay hickman.and no jay hickman die a few years ago of cancer.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i didnt know that....


----------



## CoWillie (May 31, 2010)

Oh the wisdom of Steven Wright. I wonder what ever happened to him.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

Russell Peters and Joe Rogan!


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

joe rogan is hilarious


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

CoWillie said:


> Oh the wisdom of Steven Wright. I wonder what ever happened to him.


I think he gave up stand up and became an Admin of some obscure ATV forum.


----------



## 09_650i (Jul 7, 2010)

john caparulo is awesome


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

Chappelle, also Dennis Leary


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Brian Reegan!


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

good call on brian regan i forgot about him.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Andrew Dice Clay...old but still funny today


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

Will Ferrel


----------

